# hesitation



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello,

My car is hesitating sometimes when I press the gas,but only after I start the car and put it in gear.Then,when I press the gas it will hesitate big time,almost to the point of stalling.(sometimes,not always)

Has anybody experienced the same thing?

My car has 147,000kms and I changed the sparkplugs and air filter(wich was stupid because I'm getting a Injen Air Intake tomorrow haha)The sparkplug wires have never been changed though,could that be the problem?

???Clogged gas filter???

Well,thanks for your time,any help would be sweet,


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

i'm putting my vote on the fuel filter. The wires could be changed and you'll notice a difference there (remember to use dielectric grease). But i'd change the fuel filter first. Its a little bit of work to get the hoses off but I think you'll see a nice difference.


----------

